# 2nd Annual Washington DC Rum Festival - June 14th, 2007



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Thought this might be of interest :al
from http://www.tastedc.com

*2nd Annual DC Rum Festival
The Whittemore House, home of the Woman's National Democratic Club
1526 New Hampshire Ave., NW
just off Dupont Circle near Q St., Metro Red Line within 2 blocks

June 14th, 2007 (Thursday)
6:30PM to 9:00PM
Fee: $75*

*OVER 70 INTERNATIONAL RUMS TO TASTE 
AND ORDER AT SPECIAL PRICES!*

Join TasteDC for an exciting tasting of over 70 magnificent rums from the islands of the Caribbean!
The world of rum has changed as many Caribbean producers have recently begun exporting to the U.S.
Fine rum has similarities to single malt Scotch - the best are created by small producers in pot stills
from fine molasses distilled and aged in oak barrels for years to create a rum "style". You will taste
rums produced from countries such as Trinidad, Haiti, Dominican Republic, Barbados, Guatemala, Nicaragua,
Martinique, and Venezuela - all produced in their own style. You will also learn from tasting the three
basic types of rum: white, golden and dark rums the differences in flavor. A full delicious buffet
of island specialties is included in the price - See the Menu Below. 
All Rums Are Available for Purchase at Special Discounts
See the List of Rums Available for Tasting and Order Below.

10 Cane Rum , Trinidad 
Appleton Estate Extra , Jamaica 
Barbancourt 15 Yr , Haiti 
Barbancourt 4 Yr , Haiti 
Barbancourt 8 Yr , Haiti 
Barbancourt Blanco , Haiti 
Barcelo Anejo , Dominican Republic 
Barcelo Blanco , Dominican Republic 
Barcelo Dorado , Dominican Republic 
Barcelo Imperial , Dominican Republic 
Botran Anejo 12 Yr , Guatemala 
Botran Solera 18 Yr , Guatemala 
Brugal Anejo , Dominican Republic 
Brugal Gold , Dominican Republic 
Brugal White , Dominican Republic 
Charbay Rum , California, USA 
Charbay Tahitian Vanilla Rum , California, USA 
Cockspur Rum Five Star , Barbados 
Cockspur Rum Old Gold Specail Reserve , Barbados 
Cockspur Rum Rum Punch , Barbados 
Cockspur Rum V.S.O.R Vintage Blend , Barbados 
Cruzan Single Barrel Estate , St. Croix 
Diplimatico Anejo , Venezuela 
Diplimatico Reserva Exclusiva , Venezuela 
Diplimatico Reserve , Venezuela 
El Dorado 15 Yr , Guyana 
Flor de Cana Black 5 Yr , Nicaragua 
Flor de Cana Centenario 12 Yr , Nicaragua 
Flor de Cana Gold 4 Yr Old , Nicaragua 
Flor de Cana Grand Reserve 7 Yr Old , Nicaragua 
Flor de Cana Silver 4 Yr Old , Nicaragua 
Foursquare Spiced Rum , Barbados 
Foursquare XO Rum , Barbados 
Goslings Black Seal , Bermuda 
Matusalem Classico , Dominican Republic 
Matusalem Gran Reserva , Dominican Republic 
Matusalem Platino 80 , Dominican Republic 
Montecristo Rum , Guatemala 
Mount Gay Barbados Sugar Cane Rum , Barbados 
Mount Gay Eclipse Barbados Rum , Barbados 
Mount Gay Extra Old Reserve , Barbados 
Mount Gay Special Reserve , Barbados 
Murray McDavid 1991 Uitvlught Syrah Rum , Guyana 
Murray McDavid 1993 Uitvlught Syrah Rum , Guyana 
Murray McDavid Caroni Madiera Rum , Guyana 
Murray McDavid Enmore Viognier Rum , Guyana 
Pampero Aniversario Anejo , Venezuela 
Plantation Barbados , Barbados 
Plantation Grand Reserve , Barbados 
Plantation Jamaica , Barbados 
Plantation Trinidad , Barbados 
Pussers Blue 95.5 , US Virgins Islands 
Pyrat Blanco , Caribbean 
Pyrat XO , Caribbean 
Rhum Clement Aged VSOP , Martinique 
Rhum Clement Creole Shrubb , Martinique 
Rhum Clement Premiere Canne , Martinique 
Rhum J.M. 1997 Vintage , Martinique 
Rhum J.M. Blanco , Martinique 
Rhum J.M. Gold , Martinique 
Rhum J.M. VSOP , Martinique 
Rhum St. James Ambre , Martinique 
Rhum St. James Extr Old , Martinique 
Rhum St. James Hors D'Age , Martinique 
Santa Teresa Antiqua de Solera , Venezuela 
Santa Teresa Gran Reserva , Venezuela 
Santa Teresa Orange Liquer , Venezuela 
Seawynde Pot Distilled , Guyana/Jamaica 
Westerhall Plantation Rum , Grenada 
Westerhall Plantation Rum , Grenada 
Zacapa 15 Yr , Guatemala 
Zacapa 23 Yr , Guatemala 
Zaya Rum , Guatemala 
RUMS MAY BE ADDED AT ANY TIME!

Caribbean Buffet with Traditional Island Cuisine:
-Jerk Chicken
-Shrimp Salsa
-Spicy Cuban Pork Stew
-Island Red Beans and Rice
-Black Bean Mango Pumpkin Salad
-Homemade Apple Pie with Caramel Rum Sauce

Please note: this event is a tasting walk-around/reception style with no seating

for tickets https://secure.tastedc.com/cgi-bin/order/order.cgi?X_DC


----------

